# Stolen Rolex GMT Master II. Model 16710A Coke Bezel with Serial Number N409042 S/N N409042



## philhager71

Group:
I was referred here by a friend to post about my stolen Rolex. On Monday June 13, 2022, I was assaulted in NYC, and the assailant was able to steal my 1993 Rolex GMT Master II, *Model Number 16710A and Serial Number N409042.*

I have already reported it to Rolex, my insurance company, and of course the police were involved the moment it happened. So, I do have to give a big thank you to some of NYPD's finest and NYFD's incredible EMT's who took care of me at the scene.

Point is, this is not about the $$$ value of the watch. It is about the sentimental value to me. It was my college graduation gift, and the last thing my step-father gave me before he passed. In fact, the back of the watch is engraved with "PBH 5/22/94". It was to be given to my son when he graduates college in a few years.

Any help you can provide in keeping a look out for it is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,
Philip B. Hager (PBH)
(804) 512-0800


----------



## walt hamm

Major bummer--sorry to hear this. Another reason conseal and carry makes sense.


----------



## geckobros

Sorry this happened to you and glad you are ok. Hope you get your watch back!


----------



## Klip88

Sorry this happened, I hope it turns up.


----------



## SigDigit

Man, NYC is as unsafe as they say when a dude that looks like you gets rolled.


----------



## Nokie

I would look at watchrecon now and again to see if it gets listed back for sale.

Good luck.


----------



## Chris Stark

Sorry to hear Philip. I hope you recover it.

Judging from your avatar photo it looks like you could have handled the perp.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Nokie said:


> I would look at watchrecon now and again to see if it gets listed back for sale.
> 
> Good luck.


THIS - Continually check WatchRecon and eBay. Sorry this happened. I hope you get your watch back.


----------



## SLWoodster

So sorry Phil, I hope you get your watch back. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Digmac

Genuinely sorry that this happened man. Wishing you the best in recovering it. 

Here's a few links to watchrecon, with the searches already populated. 






16710 - WatchRecon


Browse and search for watches efficiently with WatchRecon




www.watchrecon.com









GMT Master II - WatchRecon


Browse and search for watches efficiently with WatchRecon




www.watchrecon.com









GMT-Master II - WatchRecon


Browse and search for watches efficiently with WatchRecon




www.watchrecon.com


----------



## dwalby

walt hamm said:


> Major bummer--sorry to hear this. Another reason conseal and carry makes sense.


as a gun owner, I find your advice to be about as poor as your spelling abilities.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

That’s awful. I’m sorry to hear that, a very confronting and sobering experience.

If you feel up to it, a brief note on the broad circumstances might be a useful piece of stay safe info. Hope you get it back.


----------



## wolfie1

sorry to hear.


----------



## PeteJ

walt hamm said:


> Major bummer--sorry to hear this. Another reason conseal and carry makes sense.


Definitely. Haiti is such a safe place for this exact reason.


----------



## MarkinKC

philhager71 said:


> Group:
> I was referred here by a friend to post about my stolen Rolex. On Monday June 13, 2022, I was assaulted in NYC, and the assailant was able to steal my 1993 Rolex GMT Master II, *Model Number 16710A and Serial Number N409042.*
> 
> I have already reported it to Rolex, my insurance company, and of course the police were involved the moment it happened. So, I do have to give a big thank you to some of NYPD's finest and NYFD's incredible EMT's who took care of me at the scene.
> 
> Point is, this is not about the $$$ value of the watch. It is about the sentimental value to me. It was my college graduation gift, and the last thing my step-father gave me before he passed. In fact, the back of the watch is engraved with "PBH 5/22/94". It was to be given to my son when he graduates college in a few years.
> 
> Any help you can provide in keeping a look out for it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Philip B. Hager (PBH)
> (804) 512-0800


You bought a watch designed to make other people jealous, and it worked! Or did pay $10,000 because it's accurate?


----------



## MarkinKC

MarkinKC said:


> You bought a watch designed to make other people jealous, and it worked! Or did pay $10,000 because it's accurate?


Sorry, I didn't read your whole post.


----------



## OTL

So sorry to hear this happened to you, but glad you are ok. I hope you get your watch back, and that the thieves get what's coming to them.


----------



## OnlyOneMore

dwalby said:


> as a gun owner, I find your advice to be about as poor as your spelling abilities.


Exactly. People watch too many movies. I don't know what makes them think the perp(s) are going to stand there while you dig around and get your gun out of the ankle holster.

The "Make my day. Do you feel lucky, punk" scenarios don't exist


----------



## MeisterEder

I am sorry this happened to you, OP.

There is a dedicated forum for such reports here: Stolen Watch Report


----------



## PeteJ

OnlyOneMore said:


> Exactly. People watch too many movies. I don't know what makes them think the perp(s) are going to stand there while you dig around and get your gun out of the ankle holster.
> 
> The "Make my day. Do you feel lucky, punk" scenarios don't exist


Enthusiastic incompetents with their nickel plated trinkets and their worthless night-class training are more of a danger than a reassurance.

I wouldn’t trust any of them to hit a white whale on a black background at ten feet.


----------



## orioner

Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Baka1969

walt hamm said:


> Major bummer--sorry to hear this. Another reason conseal and carry makes sense.


Yes I do.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

MarkinKC said:


> You bought a watch designed to make other people jealous, and it worked! Or did pay $10,000 because it's accurate?


You have shown yourself time and again on this forum to know absolutely nothing about watches, but have no problem judging others.


----------



## walt hamm

dwalby said:


> as a gun owner, I find your advice to be about as poor as your spelling abilities.


Yes, I did make an error in spelling. Thank you for pointing that out. I guess reading the part about the EMT folks patching him up caused me to wonder about the possibilities of protecting himself.


----------



## labguy

Sorry for your loss and hopefully the perps will get their just deserts. The best news is you survived the encounter!


----------



## 03hemi

Sorry to hear this, but you do realize it's already on the arm of some crake head by now?
Good thing is next time they're picked up maybe your watch will be found?
Good luck, sure glad SCOTUS just announced it's illegal to suppress your rights to bear arms so maybe soon things will start straightening out there.


----------



## Keihan Chikan

OnlyOneMore said:


> Exactly. People watch too many movies. I don't know what makes them think the perp(s) are going to stand there while you dig around and get your gun out of the ankle holster.
> 
> The "Make my day. Do you feel lucky, punk" scenarios don't exist


Not a surprise, coming from a Canadian, but you're just displaying how purely ignorant you are on the issue of CCW (concealed carry). For starters, NOBODY who carries a primary CCW does so in an ankle holster. The only people I know who do so are LEOs, and that's for a back-up weapon.

The vast majority of licensed, law-abiding Americans who carry concealed do so in either an IWB or OWB strongside holster. I know you don't understand those terms, so go make friends with Google. And I can promise you that any trained individual--myself included--can draw a weapon from concealment, have a bead on your chest and put three rounds COM quicker than you can holler, "OH CANADA." 

Evidently it's you who watches too many movies.


----------



## Keihan Chikan

03hemi said:


> Good luck, sure glad SCOTUS just announced it's illegal to suppress your rights to bear arms so maybe soon things will start straightening out there.


I was watching Gov Hochul on the morning news today ranting and raving about the importance of "state's rights" and vowing to defeat the SCOTUS. It's always cute when leftists suddenly start quoting the Constitution and pretending that they believe in individual/state rights.

Years ago while living in Seattle (in the shall-issue state of WA), an elderly man was walking downtown in front of Westlake Center. Some addict felon thug decided he was an easy mark so he walked up to the old man, clocked him, knocked him down on the ground and then lunged forward to rob him.

Unfortunately for thug, old man was a law-abiding citizen with a compact 1911 under his jacket, and the thug scored three rounds of .45acp JHP to his chest. Thug died bleeding on the ground, old man got up, bystanders and witnesses helped dust him off and see that he was OK, responding police took statements from the dozens of witnesses and unofficially congratulated the old man on a "good shoot." Prosecutors didn't even bother pursuing charges. Thug is probably drinking warm Mickey's 40s in hell, because when you play stupid games you win stupid prizes.

If I were the old guy, I would've sued that jackass's family for the cost of the ammo.


----------



## dan360

Whether a $10 watch or a $100,000 watch, the theft of ANYTHING by another is disgusting behavior. Sub-human, to be matter of fact.

I have empathy for the OP that his possession was taken by force, compounding the mental toll with physical harm.

Insurance is monetary, it eases the burden but does not repair the mind, nor make someone 'whole again'.... I hope the watch is found and returned to its rightful owner, and I wish for eventual peace for the OP.

Stay vigilant, friends.


----------



## Ticktocker

I am a gun owner and collector and I always find it funny, if not naive, that some people think a gun would solve the problem of getting assaulted and robbed. In real life, chances are that the bad guys would have taken the gun from the unsuspecting victim along with the Rolex. Double score for them. Or he would have shot someone for robbing him and been charged for killing/maiming or not having found a less lethal way to fend off a mugger. Or tried to shoot the bad guy and ended up putting a bullet through a car window and putting down a citizen minding their own business.
It's not as easy as carry a gun, shoot the bad guy and everything will be fine. But it makes for a good movie.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Keihan Chikan said:


> I was watching Gov Hochul on the morning news today ranting and raving about the importance of "state's rights" and vowing to defeat the SCOTUS. It's always cute when leftists suddenly start quoting the Constitution and pretending that they believe in individual/state rights.
> 
> Years ago while living in Seattle (in the shall-issue state of WA), an elderly man was walking downtown in front of Westlake Center. Some addict felon thug decided he was an easy mark so he walked up to the old man, clocked him, knocked him down on the ground and then lunged forward to rob him.
> 
> Unfortunately for thug, old man was a law-abiding citizen with a compact 1911 under his jacket, and the thug scored three rounds of .45acp JHP to his chest. Thug died bleeding on the ground, old man got up, bystanders and witnesses helped dust him off and see that he was OK, responding police took statements from the dozens of witnesses and unofficially congratulated the old man on a "good shoot." Prosecutors didn't even bother pursuing charges. Thug is probably drinking warm Mickey's 40s in hell, because when you play stupid games you win stupid prizes.
> 
> If I were the old guy, I would've sued that jackass's family for the cost of the ammo.


Let's not hijack this thread with political/social leanings/issues. Doing so would cause it to get shut down, which would not be beneficial to the OP who's trying to find his stolen watch. I agree with many of your points, but this is not the forum for this. Consider editing your post. 

-from someone who'd like the OP to find his watch


----------



## Rodentman

It would be best to keep the subject the watch not firearms.


----------



## blakestarhtown

philhager71 said:


> Group:
> I was referred here by a friend to post about my stolen Rolex. On Monday June 13, 2022, I was assaulted in NYC, and the assailant was able to steal my 1993 Rolex GMT Master II, *Model Number 16710A and Serial Number N409042.*
> 
> I have already reported it to Rolex, my insurance company, and of course the police were involved the moment it happened. So, I do have to give a big thank you to some of NYPD's finest and NYFD's incredible EMT's who took care of me at the scene.
> 
> Point is, this is not about the $$$ value of the watch. It is about the sentimental value to me. It was my college graduation gift, and the last thing my step-father gave me before he passed. In fact, the back of the watch is engraved with "PBH 5/22/94". It was to be given to my son when he graduates college in a few years.
> 
> Any help you can provide in keeping a look out for it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Philip B. Hager (PBH)
> (804) 512-0800


That is beyond horrible, bro. A total violation. I've been in very similar situations and there are no words to describe them.
You know how it makes you feel helpless and vulnerable? No one should go through that. I pray they catch those bastards, and you get it back.


----------



## mxo

Sorry to hear that  Hope you will be able to get it back.

Regarding guns. In close combat guns are pretty useless. I remember my drill sergeant (and that was a long time ago!) use to say: if your opponent is close enough that you can touch him, forget about firearms, it's too late for that, go for his eyes. Doesn't sound nice, but still... Guns are not always a good solution.


----------



## PeteJ

03hemi said:


> Sorry to hear this, but you do realize it's already on the arm of some crake head by now?
> Good thing is next time they're picked up maybe your watch will be found?
> Good luck, sure glad SCOTUS just announced it's illegal to suppress your rights to bear arms so maybe soon things will start straightening out there.


Straightening out? Read: it’ll be easier to kill another human being.

Great thing to wish for.


----------



## YaletownLad

Keihan Chikan said:


> Not a surprise, coming from a Canadian, but you're just displaying how purely ignorant you are on the issue of CCW (concealed carry). For starters, NOBODY who carries a primary CCW does so in an ankle holster. The only people I know who do so are LEOs, and that's for a back-up weapon.
> 
> The vast majority of licensed, law-abiding Americans who carry concealed do so in either an IWB or OWB strongside holster. I know you don't understand those terms, so go make friends with Google. And I can promise you that any trained individual--myself included--can draw a weapon from concealment, have a bead on your chest and put three rounds COM quicker than you can holler, "OH CANADA."
> 
> Evidently it's you who watches too many movies.


Ouch! What did Canada do to you? Sure, we have imbeciles here, just the same as that side of the border. We also have millions of responsible firearms owners, same as your side of the 49th.

Anyway, sorry to hear about your situation OP. That really sucks. I hope the watch finds its way back to you soon!


----------



## StephenCanale

MarkinKC said:


> Sorry, I didn't read your whole post.


Didn't stop your knee-jerk reaction to crap on the OP though did it?

It's actually funny/sad how many people on this forum apparently participate for no other reason


----------



## StephenCanale

OnlyOneMore said:


> Exactly. People watch too many movies. I don't know what makes them think the perp(s) are going to stand there while you dig around and get your gun out of the ankle holster.
> 
> The "Make my day. Do you feel lucky, punk" scenarios don't exist


Except that firearms are used defensively anywhere between 500,000 and 2 million times each year in the US alone. The wide range just depends on which survey you depend on but regardless it is not a trivial number.... it just doesn't get much press.


----------



## sleepyhead123

philhager71 said:


> Group:
> I was referred here by a friend to post about my stolen Rolex. On Monday June 13, 2022, I was assaulted in NYC, and the assailant was able to steal my 1993 Rolex GMT Master II, *Model Number 16710A and Serial Number N409042.*
> 
> I have already reported it to Rolex, my insurance company, and of course the police were involved the moment it happened. So, I do have to give a big thank you to some of NYPD's finest and NYFD's incredible EMT's who took care of me at the scene.
> 
> Point is, this is not about the $$$ value of the watch. It is about the sentimental value to me. It was my college graduation gift, and the last thing my step-father gave me before he passed. In fact, the back of the watch is engraved with "PBH 5/22/94". It was to be given to my son when he graduates college in a few years.
> 
> Any help you can provide in keeping a look out for it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Philip B. Hager (PBH)
> (804) 512-0800


Given it's NYC, it might be worth putting out feelers to local used watch stores. Granted, it's also NYC so there's a ton of them and a smart crook would sit on it for a bit and move elsewhere. That said, the people who grab stuff off wrists tend to be the more desperate people than anything else and might not have much of a plan but to go to the local shops right away to cash out.

If nothing else, the gun talk that is going to go on forever in this thread will keep it at the top of the forum.


----------



## StephenCanale

PeteJ said:


> Enthusiastic incompetents with their nickel plated trinkets and their worthless night-class training are more of a danger than a reassurance.
> 
> I wouldn’t trust any of them to hit a white whale on a black background at ten feet.


But the common street criminal with zero training and the cheapest gun they can buy and have no idea on how to maintain has the speed and accuracy of 007, right?

The only thing funnier than what some admittedly delusional gun owners believe what practically every delusional anti-gunner believes. 🤣


----------



## StephenCanale

walt hamm said:


> I guess reading the part about the EMT folks patching him up caused me to wonder about the possibilities of protecting himself.


How dare you sir!
How dare you.


----------



## PeteJ

StephenCanale said:


> But the common street criminal with zero training and the cheapest gun they can buy and have no idea on how to maintain has the speed and accuracy of 007, right?
> 
> The only thing funnier than what some admittedly delusional gun owners believe what practically every delusional anti-gunner believes. 🤣


Lots of night-class assumptions there. You don’t know I’m anti gun. I’m anti idiots with guns, which admittedly in the US feels like it’s becoming more or less the same thing. 

There’s a meme in it somewhere.


----------



## King_Neptune

@philhager71 (OP) may want to start an additional thread here.


----------



## john_marston

dan360 said:


> Whether a $10 watch or a $100,000 watch, the theft of ANYTHING by another is disgusting behavior. Sub-human, to be matter of fact.


Unfortunately theft is a staple of humanity, from the streets to Wallstreet and governments. I wouldn’t be so eager to call people “sub-human”, seems like a slippery slope.


Anyway, as others said: keep an eye out online and reach out to some local second-hand watch dealers.


----------



## lovetheocean

That must be heartbreaking, but I'm sure your pops would say:

_"Forget about the watch, all that matters is that you're safe and alive"_


----------



## dan360

john_marston said:


> Unfortunately theft is a staple of humanity, from the streets to Wallstreet and governments. I wouldn’t be so eager to call people “sub-human”, seems like a slippery slope.
> 
> 
> Anyway, as others said: keep an eye out online and reach out to some local second-hand watch dealers.


People who steal aren't worthy of humanity's hand. They are scumbags. The more we tolerate and accept it as a "staple" the more it will happen.


----------



## Keihan Chikan

YaletownLad said:


> Ouch! What did Canada do to you? Sure, we have imbeciles here, just the same as that side of the border. We also have millions of responsible firearms owners, same as your side of the 49th.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear about your situation OP. That really sucks. I hope the watch finds its way back to you soon!


I apologize, it's just that I worked overseas for years and have so many Canadian friends that ripping on Canada is kind of a knee-jerk reaction for me, basically second nature. Truth be told, when I lived in Seattle, I used to drive up to B.C. all the time--nicer weather, prettier women, cheaper beer and way more laid back than stateside. 

Also apologize for hijacking the thread. It just pisses me off when I hear about honest people getting robbed for no reason, no to mention assaulted. But you know, the kind of sub-human that will physically assault someone in broad daylight just to steal something...that kind of animal isn't going to be very bright and will probably try to fence the watch ASAP. If the cops do their jobs, which is increasingly difficult nowadays with the increase in crime, they'll probably keep an eye on area pawn shops. That's the go-to for addicts with hot property.

I truly hope the OP gets his watch back, if for no reason other than the sentimental value.


----------



## john_marston

Another generic tip for OP is to think like a thief. How/where does one sell a stolen Rolex in NYC?

There are some old news articles on this occurring, i.e








Jewelers, Dealer Sentenced For Helping Fence Stolen Jewels


<p>Two jewelry store owners, a New York City dealer, and two other men have been sentenced for assisting a plot to fence stolen jewels, according to a statement from the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Northern District of Texas. The jewels were stolen by a 20-person gang that regularly conducted...




www.jckonline.com





If you’re lucky, the thief isn’t in an elaborate gang and wants the money asap, meaning it might pop up at a shady jewellery dealer or online.


----------



## 5thLegion

Good reason to have a “throw away” when in high crime areas like a cheap Seiko. I had similar epiphany in LA this year. Not getting killed over a watch. Sad that this is the case in NYC but that’s what happens when we are soft on crime and hamstring law enforcement.


----------



## Igorek

philhager71 said:


> Group:
> I was referred here by a friend to post about my stolen Rolex. On Monday June 13, 2022, I was assaulted in NYC, and the assailant was able to steal my 1993 Rolex GMT Master II, *Model Number 16710A and Serial Number N409042.*
> 
> I have already reported it to Rolex, my insurance company, and of course the police were involved the moment it happened. So, I do have to give a big thank you to some of NYPD's finest and NYFD's incredible EMT's who took care of me at the scene.
> 
> Point is, this is not about the $$$ value of the watch. It is about the sentimental value to me. It was my college graduation gift, and the last thing my step-father gave me before he passed. In fact, the back of the watch is engraved with "PBH 5/22/94". It was to be given to my son when he graduates college in a few years.
> 
> Any help you can provide in keeping a look out for it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Philip B. Hager (PBH)
> (804) 512-0800


Sorry that this happened to you. Where did the altercation occur?


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I am so sorry to hear this,hope you will get your watch recovered and found soon and the thieves will be locked behind bars.


----------



## Pongster

InitialAndPitch said:


> That’s awful. I’m sorry to hear that, a very confronting and sobering experience.
> 
> If you feel up to it, a brief note on the broad circumstances might be a useful piece of stay safe info. Hope you get it back.


Agreed. Where in NYC? What time of day? Alone?

hope you get your watch back OP. Glad youre at least OK enough to start this thread.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Pongster said:


> Agreed. Where in NYC? What time of day? Alone?
> 
> hope you get your watch back OP. Glad youre at least OK enough to start this thread.


I did read elsewhere that this happened near Times Square - 8th Ave at 2.45am. Does that make it Hells Kitchen?


----------



## Pongster

InitialAndPitch said:


> I did read elsewhere that this happened near Times Square - 8th Ave at 2.45am. Does that make it Hells Kitchen?


I also had a selfish reason to ask. My wife and daughters are in Manhattan now and was hoping this happened far from where they are.


----------



## bigclive2011

So sorry to hear you went through this ordeal….I hope you get the watch back very soon.

As a ray of hope, the scum bags that do this don’t want the watch….they just want the drugs it will buy….so will sell it on straight away, and chances are it will turn up at a grey dealer 👍🏻


----------



## Tyco

Sorry to hear Phil, sure hope it finds its way back to you and your son in good time...


----------



## John MS

Moved to Stolen Watch Report. And closed because some members chose to derail this thread.


----------

